# Tracing Owlett Alewijn (Jack/Prince)



## jaynej (10 May 2011)

Does anyone know where Owlett Alewijn is - stable name originally Jack but changed to Prince by Danni who bought him from me.

He will be 6 now, born at the end of March, he will have a scar on his near hind from an accident in the stable when a weanling.

Jack is the first foal that I bred and the only one that I have lost contact with: I would love to know how he is doing now.


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

Equine Details - OWLETT ALEWIJN (GB)
Date of Birth	31-Mar-2005
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Chestnut (chesnut)
Height	
Sire Name	BUSK HILL GUNNAR VII
Dam Name	JENNY II
Breed	SHB (GB)
Submitted by	Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain
Studbook/Section	Auxiliary Stud book
Birth Country	United Kingdom

Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain
Tel: 01732 866277

Give the SHB of GB a ring


----------



## Prince&Porper (23 April 2012)

I believe I have him , known as Prince to us.  Let me know if you would like any further info


----------



## lucywaineprince (21 July 2014)

Hi there,

I had him for a few years - he is now stabled in romford in essex, 
I can put you in contact with is owner if you wish?
He is doing great - being used just for fun, and he is gorgeous. Hope this helps...


----------

